# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Tulsa & Suburbs >  Pop Culture Museum

## ZYX2

We can only hope...

http://www.newson6.com/story/1461688...culture-museum

----------


## BDK

Sounds great, but don't venture into the comments... Here's a shining example: "Why can't we have something better than a museum that most people won't go to? It'd be smarter to use that money on an amusement park or something like that so that the children can actually have something to do in this city other then drugs, parties, and shootings."

----------


## bluedogok

We have one of those down here, it is next to a head shop.....

[http://samopc.org/]South Austin Museum of Popular Culture[/url]

----------


## Larry OKC

It sounds great (wish it was coming here instead)!

----------


## Chautauqua

Another classic OKC bias at the Capitol.  The American Indian Cultural Museum, which has failed to meet its side of the financial obligation in fundraising, is coming to the state again for a bond issue...for the 4th time, with Governor Fallin stating publicly that Tulsa's museum won't get funded until it is finished.

What are the chances this would ever happened in reverse?  Slim to none.  The Tribes (Oklahoma is 3rd in the Nation in gaming revenue) can step up and pay for the balance of the museum. The state has spent almost $90 million on it so far, and it costs about $6 million a year for debt service. 

http://www.tulsaworld.com/opinion/ar...1_CUTLIN409229

This, my friends is bulls***

----------


## BG918

Agree, the tribes should help complete the AICCM.  Tulsa's private donors should build the Pop Museum.  Tulsa has DEEP pockets and should be able to build it without funding from the state.

----------


## Kerry

The AICCM is not a tribal development.  It is a state project that probably should have never been started.  It is just one step above a zoo with people instead of animals.

----------


## Chautauqua

Finally:




> Audit requested
> Sen. Patrick Anderson said last week he has requested the state auditor and inspector conduct an audit regarding the use of state dollars for the construction of the cultural center and museum. Anderson, R-Enid, said the state owes more than $5.5 million annually in debt service payments on previous bond issues for the project.
> 
> The museum is to highlight American Indian culture from Oklahoma and across the country. Federal grants for the project total up to $14.5 million, including stimulus dollars.
> 
> Oklahoma City donated land for the project. The museum complex, which is expected to include lodging and art galleries, is off Eastern Avenue and Interstate 40.
> 
> Supporters say it is expected to bring in nearly $7.5 million a year in state tax revenue after it’s completed.
> 
> Read more: http://newsok.com/bill-advances-in-o...#ixzz1Md20CfOx

----------


## Kerry

$7.5 million per year in tax revenue? Someone is smoking the peace pipe when no one is looking. That simply is not mathmatically reasonable. The state sales tax rate is 4.5%. It would have to generate $166 million in annual revenue to do that. That is $3.2 million per week. That is not going to happen - no way, no how.

As for the audit - I am glad to see.  They have spent $90 million dollars and all they have to show for it is a big mound of dirt and some structural work.

----------


## kevinpate

I suspect they are talking direct and indirect expenditures Kerry, just like other places do.  Folks come, and they spend funds for food, lodging, gift items, etc.

----------


## Spartan

> The AICCM is not a tribal development.  It is a state project that probably should have never been started.  It is just one step above a zoo with people instead of animals.


It is a tribal development. The state gave them millions when they made it clear (after breaking ground) that they were uninterested in using their smoke shop and casino profits on their museum.

----------


## Kerry

> It is a tribal development. The state gave them millions when they made it clear (after breaking ground) that they were uninterested in using their smoke shop and casino profits on their museum.


Spartan - It is state project.  The AICCM was created by the State Legislature.

----------


## ljbab728

> Spartan - It is state project.  The AICCM was created by the State Legislature.


You're exactly right about this one, Kerry.  This is a quote directly from their website:

"The American Indian Cultural Center & Museum is a place like no other illustrating how essential American Indian people have been to the State, Nation and World. In 1994 the Oklahoma legislature created the Native American Cultural and Educational Authority, a state agency authorized to develop the American Indian Cultural Center & Museum generating awareness and understanding of the history of tribes and their relationship to Oklahoma today.The American Indian Cultural Center & Museum will enrich the quality of life, culturally and economically or all visitors, the Oklahoma City community and the region at large."

----------


## 918Town

> Agree, the tribes should help complete the AICCM.  Tulsa's private donors should build the Pop Museum.  Tulsa has DEEP pockets and should be able to build it without funding from the state.


Yeah..huh..wait what?  You had me there at first.  The AICCM shouldn't get any more money (until after the audit and maybe not then either) and the Pop Museum should get its fair share and funded. The Pop Museum is part of the Oklahoma Historical Society's master plan, just like the Oklahoma History Center Museum in OKC was.  And you talk about private donors, if you want to be real about it OKC has great corporate citizens and donors but they chose to support an NBA team. And that's the truth. Tulsa's donors have to fund the neccesities that make a thriving city that the state refuses to.

You're preaching to the choir with that comment BG918.

----------


## Spartan

Well, the OHS is named after a number of private donors who put money into it, primarily Pickens and Gaylord.

----------


## UncleCyrus

> Well, the OHS is named after a number of private donors who put money into it, primarily Pickens and Gaylord.


Sorry to resurrect this old thread, but this is incorrect.  The Oklahoma Heritage Center (not a state agency) is named for Gaylord and Pickens, NOT the Oklahoma History Center (state agency), which is a completely different organization.

----------


## Pete

Backers of popular culture museum for Tulsa want another chance

Supporters of the Oklahoma Museum of Popular Culture again are seeking a $42.5 million bond issue. They tell a House committee that the OK Pop will produce enough revenue to pay its operating costs and that the state won't have to appropriate new funds to make the bond issue's debt service payments.


Read more: Backers of popular culture museum for Tulsa want another chance | NewsOK.com

----------


## Green Country

> Backers of popular culture museum for Tulsa want another chance
> 
> Supporters of the Oklahoma Museum of Popular Culture again are seeking a $42.5 million bond issue. They tell a House committee that the OK Pop will produce enough revenue to pay its operating costs and that the state won't have to appropriate new funds to make the bond issue's debt service payments.
> 
> 
> Read more: Backers of popular culture museum for Tulsa want another chance | NewsOK.com


There might be space available for them in the Union Depot building.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

http://newsok.com/funding-sought-for...rticle/3738395

I really hope they pass this.

----------


## Spartan

....in conjunction with finishing the AICM.

----------


## kevinpate

Until the 'I'm more conservabot than you' crowd gets its act together and tackles the sorely needed work at the capitol itself and moves on the Med Examiner facility, both critical needs, it seems unlikely they could come together to approve bonds for either the AICCM or the Pop Museum.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Leon Russell Throws Support Behind Proposed OKPOP Museum - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Whatever happened to this? This would be amazing to see built.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Well, with no help from anyone here, I managed to find an article this summer about it.




> OKPOP supporters to try again next year
> 
> Jamie Oldaker toured the world drumming for the likes of Eric Clapton, among others, but he never lost touch with Oklahoma, where he honed the skills that enabled him to spend his life making music.
> 
> Oldaker, who grew up in Tulsa, has lent his support to a group pushing for the construction of a museum that would showcase the many contributions to music, acting, writing and the arts by people with ties to the state.
> 
> “People just need to be aware that Oklahoma’s not just a bunch of cowboys running around and Indian casinos,” Oldaker said recently by phone from his home in Norman.
> 
> “I’m proud to be an Okie and the state of Oklahoma that supported us all those years.”
> ...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I really hope this happens. If this did, this could really be a starter for some great development in the area. That coupled with a new tower from Williams, would be some good projects to get the ball rolling. Downtown Tulsa needs some major TLC and quick.

----------


## ljbab728

> Well, with no help from anyone here, I managed to find an article this summer about it.


Forgive us , plupan.  We're not worthy.   :Smiley099:

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Forgive us , plupan.  We're not worthy.


 :Stick Out Tongue:  I should have just searched for it myself. It only took me a couple minutes on Google to find it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Ground was broken on this project today:

https://kfor.com/2019/10/23/oklahoma...pular-culture/

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Update with new renderings: https://www.tulsaworld.com/entertain...ebc64ca84.html

----------


## Jake

There's so much new development going on in that area and in the Tulsa Arts District just in general. Good for Tulsa!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Looks they need more funding: https://tulsaworld.com/news/state-an...66fa9ba6f.html

----------

